# Ajouter mémoire sur iMac G4



## mikoo (3 Septembre 2004)

Voilà, depuis quelques temps mon iMac g4 700Mhz commence parfois à ralentir. Et malgrès le nouvel iMac G5 je voudrai toujours gardé le g4. Il parait qu'ajouter de la mémoire améliore la rapidité du mac à executer les taches. Actuellement l'iMac est équipé de 256 de mémoire. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas du tout quelle mémoire ajoutée et comment le faire (démonter mon iMac tout seul me fait peur) et si il faut le mettre chez un revendeur pour le faire?
Pouvez-vous m'aidez svp? 
merci d'avance


----------



## tornade13 (3 Septembre 2004)

Il y'a juste le socle en metal a enlever en dessous pas de soucis particulier...


----------



## kitetrip (3 Septembre 2004)

Debut juillet, j'ai dopé mon tournesol avec 512Mo... Pour le format, celà reste le même pour tous les iMac G4 : So-Dimm (soit le même format que les ordinateurs portables, PC ou Mac). Ca, c'est sûr  

Pour le type, celà dépend de la série de l'iMac. Pour le tien (G4 700Mhz), il faut que la mémoire RAM SDR PC133, si mes souvenirs sont bons  

Mais le montage/démontage reste le même : tu prends une serviette de bain que tu étales par terre comme un tapis bien épais. Tu prends ton iMac par le "bras", tu déposes l'écran sur la serviette ; la base vient se poser sur le flanc.
A l'aide un tournevis, tu dévises les quatres vis situées sous la base de l'iMac (aucun risque de les perdre, elles sont retenues par des ressorts). Tu retires le disque et là, tu as un superbe emplacement pour ta barette de mémoire.
Prends soin de toucher la base métallique de l'iMac (pour te décharger de l'électricité statique).

Tu montes ma mémoire en la "clippant" et tu remontes la bête !

Normalement, tu as une documentation fournie avec ton iMac qui te montres ces opérations en images...


----------



## libellule80 (3 Septembre 2004)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Pour le type, celà dépend de la série de l'iMac. Pour le tien (G4 700Mhz), il faut que la mémoire RAM SDR PC133, si mes souvenirs sont bons




Pour l'imac G4 700 Mhz, le plus simple est de mettre une barrette So-dimm SDRAM 512 Mo PC100 (indentique au PC portable). Donc ceci permettrait de passer à 768 Mo de RAM au total. Je l'ai fait il y a 2 ans et il tourne plus vite avec la RAM gonflé.

Slts,
Libellule80


----------



## Switcher (6 Septembre 2004)

libellule80 a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'imac G4 700 Mhz, le plus simple est de mettre une barrette So-dimm SDRAM 512 Mo PC100 (indentique au PC portable). Donc ceci permettrait de passer à 768 Mo de RAM au total. Je l'ai fait il y a 2 ans et il tourne plus vite avec la RAM gonflé.



Ca tombe bien que vous évoquiez la chose, passque j'ai un bedit *problème* au sujet de la RAM que je viens de m'acheter à Paris (MacWay, très sympas du reste) à l'occasion de mon séjour pour Apple Expo.

Reprenons : je dispose d'un iMac G4/700 Mhz (première génération donc) acheté en avril 2002 et je viens d'installer 512 M° de SDRAM PC133 en SO-DIMM supplémentaires à l'instant. Je redémarre, me logge sous Puma (10.1.5) et checke via "à propos de ce Mac" histoire de vérifier la reconnaissance effective de la chose par ma machine.

Et là : *que dalle...*, la machine m'annonce 128 M° de RAM (soit mon total _avant_ l'installation de ladite barrette) point barre. Je re-redémarre (on sait jamais) : même message, je passe sous l'OS9, pareil, etc. Bref, ma machine snobe cette barrette Dan-Elec garantie 10 ans et tout et tout. Ce pourrait-il que je l'aie mal installée ? Pourtant, les clapets ont bien fait "clac" et tout et tout... 

Mais le plus étrange, c'est que j'ai l'*impression* (j'ai pas chronométré non plus, z'avez vu l'heure ?) que le Mac va plus vite, qu'il est plus véloce. Ce que ma copine m'a confirmée avec "Les Sims" qui rame visiblement beaucoup moins, et ce que je peux constater avec un Finder _beaucoup_ plus réactif - ou alors c'est la méthode coué : on est tellement persuadé que la barrette va changer les choses qu'on croit que ça va plus vite... Mmmm...

Ma question est donc la suivante : 

*Est-il possible qu'une barrette de RAM soit reconnue par le matériel (ce qui justifierait l'accélération ressentie), mais pas par mon software (ce qui expliquerait son absence dans le profil système) ?*

Peut-être qu'une mise-à-jour du firmware de mon iMac G4 résolverait les choses ?

Bon, je sais que ça peut paraître complétement farfelu, mais je vous assure que l'accélération se ressent...

 :rose:   

Si quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour,
Il n'y a pas de mise à jour du firmware disponible pour ton iMac.
Par contre, tu as du recevoir avec un CD "Apple Hardware Test", redémarre dessus et faits les tests pour la RAM.


----------



## libellule80 (6 Septembre 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> Et là : que dalle..., la machine m'annonce 128 M° de RAM (soit mon total avant l'installation de ladite barrette) point barre. Je re-redémarre (on sait jamais) : même message, je passe sous l'OS9, pareil, etc. Bref, ma machine snobe cette barrette Dan-Elec garantie 10 ans et tout et tout. Ce pourrait-il que je l'aie mal installée ? Pourtant, les clapets ont bien fait "clac" et tout et tout...



Il est vrai que la RAM ne reconnait pas à tout les coups sur cet imac. J'avais acheté (il y a 2 ans) à Apple Expo de la RAM. Et là surprise, ça ne marchait pas du tout. J'ai renvoyé 5 fois à CLG pour changer la RAM. Au bout de la 5 ème, ça a marché. Je pense que les décharges électrique sont très sensibles à la RAM. Normalement avec Dane Elec, c'est le top de la mémoire pour mac et aurait du marcher du 1er coup. Renvoie-le pour changer la RAM et tu leur explique le problème (vérifie s'il y a une protection contre les décharges statiques).

Slts
Libellule80


----------



## Switcher (6 Septembre 2004)

libellule80 a dit:
			
		

> Renvoie-le pour changer la RAM et tu leur explique le problème (vérifie s'il y a une protection contre les décharges statiques).



Ce produit m'a été vendu dans un blister scellé par le fabricant.

Qu'appelle-t'on "protections contre les décharches statiques" ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## libellule80 (7 Septembre 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> Qu'appelle-t'on "protections contre les décharges statiques" ?



Normalement la RAM est protégé contre les décharges statiques avec un emballage spécial. Mais parfois il n'y en a pas. Donc il faut en mettre pour éviter des problèmes de décharges avec la RAM (transport etc....). 

Slts,
Libellule80


----------



## Switcher (7 Septembre 2004)

Je ne comprends pas : le blister rigide (Dane-Elec, c'est un peu la crème de la RAM, non ?) n'aurait pas du jouer ce rôle-là ? Il m'a l'air super-solide, et je ne vois pas ce qui aurait pu traumatiser à ce point ma barrette...

C'est avec mes petites mains que j'aurais niqué ma RAM ? Rien que le fait de la toucher ? Sérieux - c'est fragile à ce point ?!!?

Beuh.

Ce pourrait-il que je pense qu'elle soit bien enclenchée et qu'elle ne le soit pas ?


----------



## libellule80 (8 Septembre 2004)

Switcher a dit:
			
		

> C'est avec mes petites mains que j'aurais niqué ma RAM ? Rien que le fait de la toucher ? Sérieux - c'est fragile à ce point ?!!?



La RAM est très sensibles aux décharges électriques, il faut éviter de toucher les circuits intégré (contact en cuivre). De plus avant de mettre la RAM dans cet imac, il faut aussi décharger la machine à la terre (voir notice de Apple). 

Slts,
Libllule80


----------



## Switcher (6 Février 2005)

Bon, je fais remonter un brin le fil parce que j'ai _encore_ des soucis avec ma RAM 512 Mo... Comme certains le savent ici, j'ai un peu attendu avant de faire marcher le SAV de MacWay (du reste nickel) : je leur ai expliqué la chose avec un petit courrier doublé d'un appel tél. : ils ont très bien compris et m'ont changé ma barrette sans coup férir... Résultat, une petite semaine plus tard, j'avais une barrette neuve scellée et tout et tout... Toujours de la Dane-Elec garantie 10 ans... (d'ailleurs si ma RAM ne fonctionne pas / si mon Mac ne la reconnait pas pendant dix ans, je suis bien mal barré...)

La RAM une fois reçue, j'ai re-démonté la base de l'ordi, etc., respecté les procédures, etc. : et ça fonctionne toujours pas (i/e : le Mac m'annonce toujours 128 Mo et aucune autre occupation). Par contre, nouveauté dont je me serais bien passée, une des pattes latérales servant à maintenir la RAM dans son logement a claqué au moment de l'insertion de la barrette. C'est un peu gênant, mais ça n'empêchait pas la barrette de tenir. Pensez-vous que cela aurait pu nuire à la reconnaissance de la RAM en elle-même ?

Le combat continue... Merci pour vos réponses (vous avez vu comme je suis Zeeeen).


----------



## Switcher (7 Février 2005)

... SUPER-zen, même ;-D


----------



## jade05 (8 Mars 2005)

Une information qui en encouragera plus d'un peut-être :
N'hésitez pas à augmenter la mémoire RAM de votre ibook.
Je l'ai fait hier sur un ibook G4 1.2 Ghz.
J'ai mis de la Corsair (garantie à vie) 512 -  SO-DIMM - 200 broches DDR 2700 Value Select achetée chez

http://www.cdiscount.com//mag/fich_prod.asp?mscssid=050308122632MTSDOBOKTBFTUTP53435&keyid=04122632&navid=107160302&prodid=00000000000000000000000000000000000051GB

Il faut beaucoup de minutie et de patience, une pièce de monnaie et un tournevis d'horloger et suivre le guide mis à disposition sur le site d'Apple.

Vous pouvez même trouver moins cher et paraît-il bon site :

http://www.dabs.fr/fr/channels/components/memoire_vive/productview.htm?quick
linx=36HV

Moins cher que de la no-name.

Bon courage à vous


----------



## Pifou (19 Avril 2005)

Histoire d'apporter ma petite pierre à l'édifice : je viens d'ajouter 512 Mo à mon iMac G4 (07/2004), de la DAN-ELEC SODIMM DRR PC2700 payée 95,90 euros port compris chez MultePass, je l'ai installée en suivant les instructions de la notice et de kitetrip  (ça m'a pris 10 minutes grand max malgré 2 essais - je n'avais pas enclenché la barrette bien à fond la 1ère fois) et voilà. Le gain en vitesse est vraiment appréciable, surtout lorsqu'on lance plusiseurs applications en même temps.
Encore merci à tous ceux de ce post et d'autres qui m'ont permis de mener à bien cette opération, que ce soit pour le choix de la mémoire ou pour son montage


----------



## alainFa (2 Juin 2005)

Mais le montage/démontage reste le même : tu prends une serviette de bain que tu étales par terre comme un tapis bien épais. Tu prends ton iMac par le "bras", tu déposes l'écran sur la serviette ; la base vient se poser sur le flanc.
A l'aide un tournevis, tu dévises les quatres vis situées sous la base de l'iMac (aucun risque de les perdre, elles sont retenues par des ressorts). Tu retires le disque et là, tu as un superbe emplacement pour ta barette de mémoire.
Prends soin de toucher la base métallique de l'iMac (pour te décharger de l'électricité statique).

Tu montes ma mémoire en la "clippant" et tu remontes la bête !

Normalement, tu as une documentation fournie avec ton iMac qui te montres ces opérations en images...[/QUOTE]

BONJOUR
pour cahnger la seconde barette (celle qui est, dit-on, dedans). On s'y prend comment ?
Je voudrai 1 GHz sur mon iMac G4 700MHz et la Sdram ne fait que 512, il en faut une seconde de 512 placée en dessous ais-je lu ici et là ?
Je ne suis pas expérimenté dans le maniement du trounevis donc je souhaite une aide : pourrais tu m'aider à cette manipulation?
Je te remercie

alain.fabaron@mac.com


----------



## Kilian2 (2 Juin 2005)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, depuis quelques temps mon iMac g4 700Mhz commence parfois à ralentir. Et malgrès le nouvel iMac G5 je voudrai toujours gardé le g4. Il parait qu'ajouter de la mémoire améliore la rapidité du mac à executer les taches. Actuellement l'iMac est équipé de 256 de mémoire. Le problème c'est que je ne sais pas du tout quelle mémoire ajoutée et comment le faire (démonter mon iMac tout seul me fait peur) et si il faut le mettre chez un revendeur pour le faire?
> Pouvez-vous m'aidez svp?
> merci d'avance




J'ai un iMac G4 700 sous panther comme toi au boulot avec 256 de ram et un disque à demis plein  ( 40GO) je le trouve vachement lent parfois il freeze complétement par rapport à mon mini et j'ai donc commandé de la RAM (256 mo de plus) cela vas il lui rendre sa réactivité ? (je le trouvais plus rapide sous jaguar !)


----------



## kitetrip (3 Juin 2005)

alainFa a dit:
			
		

> pour changer la seconde barette (celle qui est, dit-on, dedans). On s'y prend comment ?
> Je voudrai 1 GHz sur mon iMac G4 700MHz et la Sdram ne fait que 512, il en faut une seconde de 512 placée en dessous ais-je lu ici et là ?
> Je ne suis pas expérimenté dans le maniement du trounevis donc je souhaite une aide : pourrais tu m'aider à cette manipulation?
> Je te remercie
> ...


 
Alors là c'est bien plus compliqué, vu qu'il faut démonter pas mal de choses sur l'iMac. Il faut que je retrouve un lien qui donnait sur une documentation montrant l'opération (assez délicate il faut dire).

Je cherche, je reviens


----------



## captainvw (16 Octobre 2010)

est ce que vous avez eu des nouvelles pour changer la deuxième barrette ?


----------



## lowlucas (16 Octobre 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W25M01JVpos&feature=related


----------



## CBi (17 Octobre 2010)

kitetrip a dit:


> Alors là c'est bien plus compliqué, vu qu'il faut démonter pas mal de choses sur l'iMac. Il faut que je retrouve un lien qui donnait sur une documentation montrant l'opération (assez délicate il faut dire).
> 
> Je cherche, je reviens



Le fil avec tous les détails sur les modifications dans les entrailles de la bête, c'est ici =

http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522-2.html

Pour la mémoire non reconnue, est-ce qu'elle est bien enfoncée dans son logement ?


----------

